# BFD installed



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Finally got the BFD installed with no problems thanks to Sonnie and Bruce. I used XLR in and XLR to RCA adaptor out to sub. No hum at all. I also painted the screen wall flat black and dyed the acoustical treatment to match. Looks far better than it. Will somebody please teach me how to take inside pictures. 

































Matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Lookin' good Matt!

Whenever someone teaches you... they can teach me too. I've got one of those Canon S2is digcam's and I still can't seem to figure it out. I've used about every setting I know of and adjusted both directions, but still my shots just don't seem to look that good.


I'd take the mounting bracket wings off the BFD.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> I'd take the mounting bracket wings off the BFD


Done!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

The room looks great, I really like it. Alright shoot me, I dont know what BFD stands for is that the projector?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> [ I dont know what BFD stands


O My lol. It stands for Behringer Feedback Destroyer. 
Thank you for the complement Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

MisterG12 said:


> > [ I dont know what BFD stands
> 
> 
> O My lol. It stands for Behringer Feedback Destroyer.
> Thank you for the complement Tommy


Still stuck on stupid... 

Is it a component, software, the projector itself?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is it a component, software, the projector itself?


Tommy, go here


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:rofl: Men are from mars and Tommy is from Jupiter! :yes: (just pickin'... couldn't resist)


You probably gonna need one of those BFD's Tommy. I think you qualify for a shot at one of the BFD/SPL Meter giveaways... if you get some equipment listed. 

Don't ask... just go here too! :R


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't know about this forum until I got a BFD (parametric equalizer). I figured that's how everyone else got here too- but I guess it is getting popular enough that any HT buff can find it now. :wave:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> :rofl: Men are from mars and Tommy is from Jupiter! :yes: (just pickin'... couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> You probably gonna need one of those BFD's Tommy. I think you qualify for a shot at one of the BFD/SPL Meter giveaways... if you get some equipment listed.
> ...


You know for someone that has more computers certifications that most people in the country you would think that I might at least try not to act so ignorant around this HT technology even if it is so different from programming. But hey you guys are so helpful it easier to ask  

Ok I'll go list what I have so far


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> You know for someone that has more computers certifications that most people in the country you would think that I might at least try not to act so ignorant around this HT technology even if it is so different from programming. But hey you guys are so helpful it easier to ask


Just be nice when I ask you some idiotic computer question that most 12-year-olds could answer! :blink: :huh: 

(Sonnie’s going :yes: right about now! :laugh: )

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

MisterG12 said:


> Finally got the BFD installed with no problems thanks to Sonnie and Bruce. I used XLR in and XLR to RCA adaptor out to sub. No hum at all. I also painted the screen wall flat black and dyed the acoustical treatment to match. Looks far better than it. Will somebody please teach me how to take inside pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 of those DVR's. But I've had each one have to be replace 2x.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

When you take the ears off the BFD, do you cover the exposed opening with anything, or just let it stay open?

Someone needs to create a rack-ear panel replacement and foot kit to convert your BFD into a standard-looking component. If anyone out there owns a machine shop, throw a couple bucks my way when you make a bunch of money off the idea.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For a few bucks you can get some stick-on rubber feet from Radio Shack – I’ve used them on lots of components.

The rack ears covers are more of a problem, but it shouldn’t be hard for some enterprising person to come up with something suitable from an electronics hobby shop that could be cut to fit the bill. I intended to, but never got around to it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> For a few bucks you can get some stick-on rubber feet from Radio Shack – I’ve used them on lots of components.


No way man, no self respecting audiophile has anything other than the silver oreo feet on their components. Maybe a couple milk jug caps and some silver and gold spraypaint?


----------

